# eigenen graphen bzw punkt/linie zeichnen



## H2SO4 (14. Juni 2007)

hi, wie kann ich in vb access 6 eine linie bzw einen punkt zeichen.

Folgendes. Ich bekomme schöne viele messwerte und möchte die nun als linie darstellen. Das Graph element ist für mich aber ungeeignet.
Meine Datenbank wird ständig gefüllt ( bis 1500 Werte) und während sie gefüllt wird möchte ich sie auslesen und mithilfe der Werte meine Kurve zeichnen. Also die x achse ist immer Fest (halt bis 1500) und jedem punkt auf der x achse soll der entsprechende y wert zugewiesen werden. 
Wenn die Punkte noch miteinander verbunden werden ist das schön, muss aber nicht sein bei der masse.


----------

